

With Hackathons Taking Center Stage, The Coming Transformation - ycmike
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/15/with-hackathons-taking-center-stage-the-coming-transformation-of-the-computer-scientist/

======
rmason
The MHacks crew has really changed the conversation for the better in
Michigan. This state has really been slow to realize the potential of any
industries other than manufacturing, tourism or agriculture.

Dave and his crew have done a really phenomenal job of organizing an event
this large.

